# Duck Comander



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

God works in mysterious ways... Who would have ever thought that he would use a Duck hunting hippie to reach so many lol. You just can not make this stuff up can you? Yea Phil! You are backed by so many people.. I have a lot of respect for him. My hat is off. We just need more like him.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

You know, I really don't look at him like a hippie. I look at him like the southern fried style, Skynard, Charlie Daniels, Almond Brothers, Southern Biker, etc.

He has diffidently appealed to many of folks, especially the young generations. My son's friend along with a nephew where long beards. I look at them and ask them if they are going duck hunting?

The bottom line is, I don't know how it happened cause have not read the dialog, but I think he is admired for speaking his peace and holding within the Gospel. I think a lot of people can appreciate that.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Anybody who preaches the bible and does not cave in to the pressures of the PC crowd, has my support. Honor God rather than man.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

This whole thing is gonna get a lot bigger. They are upset and trying to dig up any little negative thing about Phil. It is just the beginning. Yet with God, it doesn't matter how big the army is that comes against you.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I had seen a couple of his hunting videos some 10-12 years ago. We started re-attending a Christian church in Harlingen about 7 years ago since it is 5 blocks from the new home we purchased. The Duck Commander actually attends and preaches a sermon there once a year; our church's name is Christian Fellowship Church, which branched out and has become many churches in different areas of Texas by the same name founded by pastor Ron Corzine. Phil is a very gifted and spiritual man; it was moving having him give the sermon at our church, this was way before all this DD show on A&E.

He may/will be criticized for his words, but is a God fearing family man who built his fortune carving duck calls way before the DD show conception. I will back him always....


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I tell you. America needed this so bad. As F and C said, this is just starting.. and it is going to get big... It already has. The good lord moves people. You can be a christian persecutor one minute and turned around preaching examples the next. I reflect on Paul and what he went through. I watched the Bible this last weekend again am I was just in aww how Jesus liteeraly stopped him in his tracks. Blinded him and told him he was going to now save people in his name. "I was once blind but now I see". What a testimony. Then to write the Book of Romans. Amazing. 

One thing I have always respected about Phil. He has Character. It's easy getting to the top.. but it takes Character to keep you there. Phil has it.. we call them sages, full of wisdom. Respected. I love being around people like this. It means something. Not many have that trait anymore. 

America will follow and support Phil. I think he will be just fine out of the spotlight. And he is good with that. Phil is gonna finish strong and he did make a difference. One thing about Christians. When one falls.. 10 more will fall in behind to take up the slack. God will use him for his glory.. the rest of us will just sit around and watch in aww..


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Can you imagine the backlash if Phil had sugarcoated his response. He's a preacher...a real one at that! I'd rather take the heat from the intolerant left and stand with the Christian remnant, than explain why I didn't defend God's word on Judgement Day.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I hope it causes a backlash like no one has ever seen!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

From what I am reading it is turning political now. With this next election in 2014.. gun control issues are going to topple a lot of canidates. Mixing this in the swirl along with the healthcare train wreck and presto.. there is going to be some changes coming down the pipe...


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Pauls First Letter to the Corinthians*

Which Phil sort of quoted in GQ interview was speaking to new Christians in Corinth a place of temples to sex and pagan worship - hence the emphasis on sexual practices.

Were I Phil, I would point out that the passage he quoted is not hate speech, it just outlines the consequence for sin in those matters of the flesh.

Homosexuals (some of them) are wired wrong from a likely birth defect, they can't control their attraction to the same sex anymore than I can control my attraction to a woman - YET we are all given a choice not to sin, and you don't sin if you don't practice - Paul alluded to celibacy, but also said if you can't resist sexual temptation to be JOINED with a wife - note he didn't say joined with a sex partner.

AS Christians we are called to a high standard, that is to reject the sin but not reject the sinner - yet our society says that un-natural sexual practice is fine, but it is not how God intended his creation, he gave us sex to be fruitful and multiply - yet the fall from Grace at the garden has led to any number of mental defects and birth defects living among society - a minority of people are homosexual and in some parts of the world put to death for practicing same sex -pleasures.

I have often wondered what Jesus would make of today events, even what he might say to Phil or anyone else who will stand up to be counted -

It whats in Phils HEART that counts when he speaks out and only God knows what that is

Phil a hero? No I really don't think so - he said what he feels - and mostly he was spot on

God if he so wishes will use this event to suit his purpose - Christians should stand with Jesus - and try to point the dialogue back to Christ

As to the A&E network response, in the so called LGBT community, voicing strong support for their CHOICE of lifestyle is repugnant to me - therefore I have dropped/blocked this network from my programming -


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

All of the above.......oh yea, and he likes to kill ducks!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Kills Ducks, eats frog legs and squirrel brains.. a country boy will survive..


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Seeker said:


> Kills Ducks, eats frog legs and squirrel brains.. a country boy will survive..


Well I hope he can cook ducks better than me. Squirrel brains? When I was growing up my best friend's dad said they use to fry up the squirrel heads and crack them with a nut cracker and eat then brains. I guess he wasn't joking. lol


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

His wife scrambles them in with her eggs in the morning. Sounds good to me but I never tried it lol.


----------

